# QSI programing



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,
Has anyone had any experience programing a QSI Magnum board external from the locomotive? I would like to reprogram a diesel to steam. How should this be done? Do you need to put some type of load on the boards motor terminal to simulate the motor load when doing this, if so what value works well?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it likes a motor, but you can try it without. 

When you try to load a different type (steam to diesel or vice versa) you will get a warning message, just procees. 

Try the confidence test first... 

If it wants a motor, then put about 5-10 ohms across it, should not be critical. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I've programmed several Magnum's with the QSI Quantum Programmer, no motor. Power up the Magnum board via the Programmer and your good to go. 

Michael


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

i do exactly that all the time. I keep a magnum adapter around for just that purpose. Magnum adapter plus QSI programmer is all you need... 
Jonathan/EMW


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and the info everyone. 

Steve


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Something screwe here as the motor need to be on or the system will not program. I have always had the motor on and all other functions in the off position. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's why I said I was not sure RJ... maybe check it out this weekend... 

Greg


----------

